# Brooke Thomas HUK



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Has anyone seen her posts on facebook ???????? She is a representative for HUK and SMOKING HOT ! She does some great fish picts too. :thumbup:


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

no matter how hot she is, some guy somewhere is tired of her $h!t


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

You OBVIOUSLY have not seen her ! lol


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

What the hell is HUK?

And why would you post a topic like this without pics? :-/


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

http://www.hukgear.com/


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Id never heard of her or HUK, so I looked them both up. Yes she is attractive but my first statement still applies


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Brooke....


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Brooke again.....


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn I'm old. I keep wanting to cover her up.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Ragon210 said:


> no matter how hot she is, some guy somewhere is tired of her $h!t


I think I could put up with it for a few weeks at least, probably longer.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Check out the HUK freemen boat video on youtube. now that is bad ass


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Gamefish27 said:


> Check out the HUK freemen boat video on youtube. now that is bad ass


They haven't been long taken delivery of that Freeman 37. It is tricked out with everything you can imagine.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

She needs a twinkie


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

That poor thing needs some meat an' taters.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

SteveCal said:


> That poor thing needs some meat an' taters.


A couple of cheeseburgers at least. I wouldn't kick her out of bed but too thin for me.


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Gamefish27 said:


> Check out the HUK freemen boat video on youtube. now that is bad ass


I'd rather have the Freeman, y'all can have her.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

PusherManB2 said:


> I'd rather have the Freeman, y'all can have her.


liar liar pants on fire. j/j. I would probably take the freeman as long as i didnt have to pay for maint. or gas. Other wise i'll take her, she'll fill out the older she gets ........they all do.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Never get to go fishing again cause you would have to keep an eye on her constantly. Not for me... Probably just end up embarrassing myself anyway!


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

She claims to be celibate and hates Fords. Not a bad thing. :whistling:


----------



## hudsonbrannon (Apr 16, 2015)

She sounds like an idiot


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

hudsonbrannon said:


> She sounds like an idiot


 Most 23 year olds are.:yes:


----------



## hudsonbrannon (Apr 16, 2015)

That's a fact. I guess I was at that age too even though I was in the Marine Corps at the time, so I must have been doing something right.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

hudsonbrannon said:


> That's a fact. I guess I was at that age too even though I was in the Marine Corps at the time, so I must have been doing something right.


 Thank you for your service! :thumbup:
Hell of a difference between a 23 year old marine and a hot blond that likes to fish. She has the goods and is profiting off of them. 
I have to think way back to remember even being in the league of a 23 year old. I have always been a tits and ass man and this girl needs to hang out a a buffet a few days a week. :yes:


----------



## hudsonbrannon (Apr 16, 2015)

Without a doubt. She's young and obviously not that bright since she says she's celibate, yet uses her looks to make $ and she hates Fords.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

hudsonbrannon said:


> Without a doubt. She's young and obviously not that bright since she says she's celibate, yet uses her looks to make $ and she hates Fords.


Hmmmm...Lesbian?


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

capt'n slim said:


> liar liar pants on fire. j/j. I would probably take the freeman as long as i didnt have to pay for maint. or gas. Other wise i'll take her, she'll fill out the older she gets ........they all do.


Gas and maintenance on the freeman would probably be the less expensive option. She looks like she's higher maintenance than a pair of Mercury outboards.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

i would agree. Have to get her to the gym and on a weight gain diet. She turns sideways you could miss her.


----------



## hudsonbrannon (Apr 16, 2015)

Haha yep.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Medical marijuana munchies could fix her....


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> Medical marijuana munchies could fix her....












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

